# WHERE ARE THE LeMONDS?



## rriddle3 (Aug 5, 2004)

The LBS chain in my town that is the largest Trek/LeMond dealer has had very few 2005 Lemonds in stock. In fact, I've only seen two or three Zurichs in the store closest to me. When asked, they have given replies like "We haven't gone very heavy with them this year". Has anybody else noticed a lack of LeMonds in the stores? If you have heard any factual answers (please, no 'Greg vs. Lance' debate rumors) I'd be glad to know what is up.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

*Might be a couple of things.*

The big one first. Do they still have much '04 LeMond stock still around? Specifically in the models you're looking at. We haven't bought any '05 Zurichs because we got quite a few '04's on closeout. Partly the same for the Buenos Aires. We got several of those on closeout and haven't bought any of them for '05. Another reason for not getting the '05 B.A. is that it's Campy. While I would find that a reason TO buy it, our MGR & owner don't think we'll sell many Campy bikes. And the Sarthe is unfortunately proving that point way too well. 

It could be that the spine bikes didn't sell very well in your area. I guess there was some complaining about LeMond dropping the all-steel and all TI frames last year. Notice they brought back a couple, one mentioned above.

Another situation might be that they're introducing new bike lines. We started carrying Scott and Fuji this year, so the money we would have spent on LeMond and Litespeed was spread a little towards those lines. It will be interesting to see how they do. We've sold a few CR-1 Team Issue bikes, but not much else in the medium to high end range. We've had many lookers, but that happened when we tried to bring in Merckx 2 years ago. Two weeks ago we finally sold the last of the initial 4 of those '03 bikes we bought for the floor. Same thing has happened to the Tomacs. We still have 2 of them from '03 too. A side thought connected to that last situation. It's kinda weird how some people are. They check out a bike (including test ride), comment on how great it is, then buy another bike (sometimes very similar and even pricier) that they say they didn't like quite as much. Could they be intimidated by a famous name for the brand? Do they think that just because the bike has the name Merckx on it, they will be held to some unattainable standard?

Bob


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*LBS's here*

Don't carry a whole lot of themeither this year. I ask and they say they just haven't gotten them in yet. The 05 Alpe D'huez has got to be one of the best deals in cycling. Ultegra with carbon stays and fork. STIFF aluminum frame. Sweet deal.


----------



## rjw (Jun 5, 2004)

My LBS has been selling them almost as fast as they can get them through the door. They've even had to borrow mine back again to use for a demo.


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

i ordered a lemond project one, should be in this week. i think the only problem is they arent pushed that much by trek. i will post pics in the future.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Indyfan said:


> While I would find that a reason TO buy it, our MGR & owner don't think we'll sell many Campy bikes. And the Sarthe is unfortunately proving that point way too well.


The Sarthe isn't selling well? I'm surprised. It's a damned attactive bike in every respect, including price.


----------



## regan (Jun 17, 2004)

rriddle3 said:


> "We haven't gone very heavy with them this year".


That tells me that they just aren't selling very many of them, not that there are production issues or incredible sales. My LBS has about 15 2005's in stock right now and hasn't had a problem ordering from what I'm told.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 23, 2003)

*I ordered a Sarthe a few weeks ago ...*



rriddle3 said:


> The LBS chain in my town that is the largest Trek/LeMond dealer has had very few 2005 Lemonds in stock. In fact, I've only seen two or three Zurichs in the store closest to me. When asked, they have given replies like "We haven't gone very heavy with them this year". Has anybody else noticed a lack of LeMonds in the stores? If you have heard any factual answers (please, no 'Greg vs. Lance' debate rumors) I'd be glad to know what is up.


...after riding a Croix 'de Fer for proper sizing. IMHO I think the Lemond Steel Classics are really a great deal, especially since these are the smoothest/quietest bikes by far for anything costing hundreds or in some cases 1k more.

They were not carrying many steel bikes period (in fact I think the Lemonds are the only Steel bikes from non-italian manufacturers, save the high zoot classic frames. It does seem that there are plenty of of the Lemond Spine bikes in the showrooms, but I really didn't like them very much. (I'm jaded on steel...)

I was informed today that my bike is enroute from Wisconsin as of Tuesday, so I assume that there are a couple/few truck loads headed in all directions outward from Wisconsin carrying Lemonds.

-D


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

Can you still get the Project One on LeMonds for 2006? I did not see the "Customize it" link as with the 2005 model line.

LeMond ought to offer the Project One with their color schemes. They are so bad on the Zurich that I figured they were trying to upsell the buyer to a custom job.


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*93 Lemond*

Here's a 93 Lemond Excell GLX with the Gan team paint job. Been told by a fat guy riding a Merlin Cielo to get a "real" bike and learn how to ride. 
Guess he never heard of Duclos Lassalle....btw made by Billato in Italy, pre Trek...


----------



## harvestlaser (May 13, 2004)

lemond has dropped the project-one (custom lemond) option this year. i was gald to get mine earlier this year. so sorry for the bad news but it looks like you are out of luck. i also agree the colors arent the best.


----------



## laotsu42 (Feb 21, 2004)

i jsut odrered a lemond Zurich 

soo far i've been impressed with lemond bikes and the ride quality and when people ask me about his atitude i say every one grows up to be grumpy and old but most of us don't do it in public ...still damn fine bikes ...they know their stuff ....the versailes that i tried out to get a feel for the frame was the best i have ever had a road bike fit me course that could be a personal thing ...

course i have allso noticed that the lemonds we are getting are comming in slowly ...could be that we are starting slow with lemond to see how they sell though ...i ordered the zurich on friday and the office manager called to tell me it is in today ...      
as far as ssteel goes we've had bad luck with selling any of the steel frames we've had
everyone goes for the al or cf even though the steel is such a better deal but then most steel frames don't perform like i've heard the lemonds perform ...will probably get a filmore to try their pure steel frames and see for myself 
and you can still get a project 1 lemond you just have to go to the FAQ's and go to the question "can i get a custom lemond"


----------



## Frank121 (May 14, 2002)

*Very nice!*



djg714 said:


> Here's a 93 Lemond Excell GLX with the Gan team paint job. Been told by a fat guy riding a Merlin Cielo to get a "real" bike and learn how to ride.
> Guess he never heard of Duclos Lassalle....btw made by Billato in Italy, pre Trek...


Very pretty bike


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

I think a part of it could be that the Lemonds are really not great values. They are awesome bikes, but adding the carbon to the steel only dropped about 0.2lbs off the frame weight, while bike prices increased by a few hundred $$$ and came with lower end wheels. With the cheaper wheels the total bike weight is about the same, now you're just paying a few hundred extra for it. Also, it doesn't improve ride quality at all since the whole point behind the design was to keep the steel ride (which they did wonderfully well) If they hadn't raised the price and decreased the wheel quality I could see them as being great bikes, as it is though I just don't think the value is there. I like the full steel Lemonds....the Sarthe is a wonderful bike.


----------



## lemond2001 (Nov 22, 2001)

I have had many Lemonds and still ride one. But I would agree that over the years they keep cutting pricing by putting cheaper components on the bikes. I think the best year colors and deal was in 1999. The Zurich for that year has the best colors white/red, came with Cinelli stem and bars, Strata seat, full ultegra, vector comp wheels, cont 3000 tires. and Look pedals. 
Can anyone remember when a bike came with nice Look pedals...

Anyway, I think they need to drop the Bontrager crap and try to go back to the basics. Cinelli bars and stem. Or go with Thomson X-2 stems and Elite seatposts. Make the customer feel like they are buying something special for what they are charging these days.

I have a 2004 Lemond Ti Arrivee and it was way over priced for what you got. Mix of 9 spd Ultegra/105, Bontrager Race wheels, TTT stem and bars. And the price was $2550.00 the year before that was $2750.00. Way over priced for what you got...Yes I didn't pay full price.

I still think they need to start making FULL Ti bikes gain. Get ride of the carbon/steel/ti mix. Go with the new Reynolds 953 steel that is supposely the bomb. I know that components are personal. But start out with something nice to begin with. Thomson, Easton, Chris King, Hugi to start with.
Wheels they should go with Eastons,Mavic, or go back to Chris King 28/32 spoke which is better than the Bontrager stuff... 

Just my option...


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

I agree completley. I look at the new LeMond offerings and focus on all the upgrades I will have to make: FSA Compact Crankset, FSA Compact Front Deraileur, Thomson seatpost, Mavic Ksyrium Elite or SL, FSA Carbon Pro Wing bar, and most likeley seat. 
For these reasons, I am still on my modified 2002 Zurich.

Anyone have any experience on the Aluminum /Carbon Chamberey? I am looking for a stiffer frame.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

I agree about going back to full steel and Ti, but not about the components. I think the Bontrager stuff is really nice for the money and since Bontrager is a Trek company you'll be getting nicer parts for the money then you would otherwise. If you want high end just take a look at the Bontrager carbon stuff, it's pretty impressive. Much better then a lot of the stock parts other makers use. But frame wise, deffinitely ditch the carbon mix stuff and stick with what Lemond does really well....full steel and ti.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

I can't speak to the Bontrager vs. other brands parts, nor can I say much about whether they should have some all Ti frames. I can say that my '04 Buenos Aires (steel/CF) rides great, and at the $1,500 I paid for it seems like a ridiculously good deal. 

I think the closest thing, parts wise, to my bike would maybe be an '05 or '06 Croix de Fer? Anybody have enough time on otherwise similar spine and all steel bikes to comment? What's the price difference? 

I was looking at the Lemond website, they've been changing the parts specs on these things willy nilly. Looks like for '06, the Versailles is equipped much like my '04 Buenos Aires. 

jeff


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cookie Cutter*

I do agree that Bontrager makes some real good stuff in regards to wheels and their high end stems. I like my Zurich frame and may buy a Madone for my next ride. Beyond that, the problem lies within the fact that there are not full Steel or AL or C/AL frames available with components greater than Bontrager Race Wheels. Therefore, you nearly have to get a Titanium to move up. No compacts are available either. To get a compact on a Modone, I think you need the 5.5 at around $4500! Thanks for the options Trek.
I would prefer, and expect, to get better wheels per price point with cheaper stems and seatposts. Wheels are awful to buy on the bike and then to pay $500 for one step better. Look at Cannondales pricepoints. You get components, frame and wheels with Compact options in most all models. Why can't Trek, LeMond, Klein keep up with this. Trek Corp also locks you into the whole bike full of Bontrager rather than a build up as their frames are in the $2000 range (more for madone). Trek may be more profitable, but that does not mean better value to the consumer. 
I also think that Bontrager inflates their prices for aftermarket products to give you perceived value. I bet they don't sell nearly as many $500 wheelsets aftermarket as Mavic. On Ebay, Bontrager is far cheaper than Mavic as well.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

djg714 said:


> Here's a 93 Lemond Excell GLX with the Gan team paint job. Been told by a fat guy riding a Merlin Cielo to get a "real" bike and learn how to ride.
> Guess he never heard of Duclos Lassalle....btw made by Billato in Italy, pre Trek...



I love Italian Lemonds. Here what's left of mine


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Too bad..*



jeffreyg said:


> I love Italian Lemonds. Here what's left of mine



Heartbreaker, it was a looker......


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*Malliot Juane ?*

I noticed this bike is missing from the 2006 line up. Considering a LeMond with name has survived half a dozen manufactures, TVT, Della Santa, Clark Kent, Calfee,Scapin, Belloto, Trek....(sorry if left anybody out). It seems weird that as we approach the 20th anniversery of Mr. LeMond's 1st TDF victory, the model that celebrates this accomplishment is missing. Could something special be in the works ?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*To be jaded*



MrDan said:


> ... (I'm jaded on steel...)
> 
> .
> 
> -D


Is to be dis-illusioned or used up. So maybe your not "jaded" on steel, If steel was jaded you wouldn't be riding it.


----------



## bruck (Nov 25, 2005)

*lemond*

not really a very good pic and isn't italian,but here is a recently purchased 98 carbon chambery w/ carbon fork ,full shimano 600


----------



## iamandy (Jun 20, 2003)

when I bought my buenos aires last spring they let me swap the cranks to a compact for $50, and I could have swapped to the carbon bontragers for $150. it wasn't a problem at all. i upgraded the shifters also. and the swap was done at the trek warehouse not by the lbs. i'd be amazed if the lbs/trek won't work with you on a $2000 bike.

as for aftermarket pricing, I think bontragers wheels are inline with other wheel company prices and are extremely durable. i would buy again and recommend to others.


----------

